# Running hampering leg development?



## njc (Nov 10, 2005)

Just wondering what sort of detriment you guys feel that my running may be cuasing on my leg development

I currently run at a moderate pace for 30-45 minutes 3 days a week


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 10, 2005)

Only the numbers in your journal can tell you that...

Stop running and see if your legs grow in size or strength...

(Always has for me)


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

30-45min at a moderate pace is distance cardio....ever see a marathon runner with big strong legs?

sprinters on the other hand have huge strong legs.  their training is more anerobic.

see what i am getting at?


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 30-45min at a moderate pace is distance cardio....ever see a marathon runner with big strong legs?
> 
> sprinters on the other hand have huge strong legs.  their training is more anerobic.
> 
> see what i am getting at?




Hell yeah.  After some sprints I did with my brother recently, my damn legs were as sore, if more moreso, than after a squat workout!


----------



## GFR (Nov 10, 2005)

Some pics of speed skaters...

They do a tremendous amount of endurance work yet still have huge legs.....
But I doubt they go out and do 10mile runs very often....if at all..
Running sprints..i.e. 100m-800m is a great workout for size and endurance when mixed up with weight training, same with doing sprinting work on the ice as they do, but bump that up to 500m-3000m.

I would recommend you do a *medium length run* only 1 day a week (5miles at a 8min mile pace is 40 minutes) then on the two other days do Hit cardio.....or something like it.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

yea, speed skaters have some huge quads!  A girl I know is training for skeleton for the winter olympics.  she siad the speed skaters do some crazy plyometric stuff (like single leg bounding, etc..).  Advanced stuff as well as heavy cleans and big big squats!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 30-45min at a moderate pace is distance cardio....ever see a marathon runner with big strong legs?
> 
> sprinters on the other hand have huge strong legs. their training is more anerobic.
> 
> see what i am getting at?


No and sorry i don't. they may have musclular legs but big, i doubt it. 

Come on Patrick there's not a sprinter alive that has your size quads. See what I'm getting at?

*Fuck running if you trying to build the quads~!*


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> No and sorry i don't. they may have musclular legs but big, i doubt it.
> 
> Come on Patrick there's not a sprinter alive that has your size quads. See what I'm getting at?
> 
> *Fuck running if you trying to build the quads~!*




well, clearly you know nothing about olympic athletes.  Ben Johnson had fucking 32" quads.  Most of those guys are friggin' jacked up with big quads.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 10, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> No and sorry i don't. they may have musclular legs but big, i doubt it.
> 
> Come on Patrick there's not a sprinter alive that has your size quads. See what I'm getting at?
> 
> *Fuck running if you trying to build the quads~!*



That's because they don't have as much muscle mass period.  For their size, sprinters have huge legs!  However, it is very unwise for a sprinter to be totally jacked because that weight is going to slow him down.  Sprinting and plyometrics can certainly stimulate leg growth.  Solid state slow paced cardio though...  I don't think so...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

*wheels wheels wheels!!*

nice legs for the ladies








good size in proportion to his body (probably about 25" quads)






Look at the SIze of Maurice Greene's hamstring on his back leg!!






more legs






Maurice Greene has quads too...






Ben Johnson









while they aren't as big as bb'ers they still have big legs.  If you are going to do running and want big muscular legs train like a sprinter not a marathoner.  Also, if you want to be an athlete and not a BB'er train like a sprinter and throw away the posing oil and speedo.


----------



## GFR (Nov 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, clearly you know nothing about olympic athletes. * Ben Johnson had fucking 32"* quads.  Most of those guys are friggin' jacked up with big quads.


        
I hope that was a joke?????
*Ben Johnson probably had 25-26 inch thighs..*


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 10, 2005)

How about Bo Jackson and Herschel Walker.  Both track guys that pretty damn big in the legs and upper body.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 10, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How about Bo Jackson and Herschel Walker.  Both track guys that pretty damn big in the legs and upper body.





Herschel Walker was amazing in his own right.  He was (ahem) on the American bobsled team in the Olympics, in 1996 i believe.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2005)

yep, fpptball players also train with sprints and have huge legs too.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 11, 2005)

My Man!!!






Just look at the explosive jump move mid-sprint, to avoid the tackle

















He can go low, or high...

The man had/has mad leg power


----------



## njc (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah im gonna start sprinting again

I did it a while a few years back

HIIT

4 minute light jog
30 second all out sprint then 30 seconds rest  X 8times
4 minute light jog
That workout was hell.  Ive never gotten such a rush from endorphins.  Think Ill dig out my old baseball cleats and find a good grassy area for this.


----------

